# Best or good Weather Stripping for exterior doors



## shane2943

Hi everyone!

Looking for some weather stripping ideas for all of my exterior doors.  Two of the doors do not have any weather stripping at all and one of them has it, but it's in sad shape.

Looking for something reliable that will also reduce the 'impact' of the door as it shuts, if that makes any sense.

Want weather stripping for the sides, top and bottom of the doors where they glide over the thresholds.

The 'peal-n-stick' stuff looks far too cheap to me.

Thanks in advance!!! :banana:


----------



## nealtw

Do your doors not have a slot cut in the jam for the push in seals. For the bottom get the kind that are aluminium with a rubber seal that you screw down to the threshold
I don't know of a better looking seal for the rest. good luck


----------



## Tangelo

shane2943 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Looking for some weather stripping ideas for all of my exterior doors.  Two of the doors do not have any weather stripping at all and one of them has it, but it's in sad shape.
> 
> Looking for something reliable that will also reduce the 'impact' of the door as it shuts, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Want weather stripping for the sides, top and bottom of the doors where they glide over the thresholds.
> 
> The 'peal-n-stick' stuff looks far too cheap to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!! :banana:



Hello Shane2943, 

Here is what nealtw was talking about, you can buy the compression weatherstripping at any hardware or big box store, and it can be found in colors, bronze, beige, or white. 

~Tangelo


----------



## TheDoorGuy

Hi there,
In most modern homes we use the weatherstripping described by nealtw
and tangelo.  It requires that the door jambs are prepared in advance to
accept the kerf style weatherstripping.
I am thinking that your house is a little older and would require the
stripping that we used before kerf style q-lon watherstripping was created.
This product consists of aluminum strips with a bulb attached to the edge
that you screw to the door stop area of the jamb and press gently against
the door in the closed position.
Here is a picture of the product and some of the available finishes:





The important thing to know is that this type of weatherstripping comes
standard with a vinyl bulb installed.  The vinyl bulb will stick to latex paint
and peel it off the door even if paint is dry .  You will need to special order the 
product from the Pemko company or Columbia Aluminum Products and 
specifiy that you want the silicone bulb installed. The silicone bulb does not stick to latex paint.

The part numbers are:
Pemko  303, 316 or 297 with the S (for silicone) after the finish letters.
Columbia  334 or 320 with the S after the finish letters.
You can order from a quality hardware store but probably not from
a big box store.

I have used the Columbia product for years on existing installations with
great success...Seals nicely and does not stick to paint.  It will also soften
the impact of the door  slamming that concerned you.

For the bottom of the door we usually use a door shoe.  It fits like a sleeve
on the bottom of the door and has a vinyl seal that brushes on the threshold
to create the seal.  You may have to cut the door bottom to allow the
1/2" necessary for the door shoe to fit.  If you do this be sure to seal the
bottom of the door before you reinstall to protect against moisture.

I hope that helps!
Richard The Door Guy
thedoorguy.com


----------



## shane2943

Sorry I haven't responded, guys.  Thank y'all for the replies!

The door jam is not slotted for the newer style weather stripping.



TheDoorGuy said:


> Hi there,
> In most modern homes we use the weatherstripping described by nealtw
> and tangelo.  It requires that the door jambs are prepared in advance to
> accept the kerf style weatherstripping.
> I am thinking that your house is a little older and would require the
> stripping that we used before kerf style q-lon watherstripping was created.
> This product consists of aluminum strips with a bulb attached to the edge
> that you screw to the door stop area of the jamb and press gently against
> the door in the closed position.
> Here is a picture of the product and some of the available finishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing to know is that this type of weatherstripping comes
> standard with a vinyl bulb installed.  The vinyl bulb will stick to latex paint
> and peel it off the door even if paint is dry .  You will need to special order the
> product from the Pemko company or Columbia Aluminum Products and
> specifiy that you want the silicone bulb installed. The silicone bulb does not stick to latex paint.
> 
> The part numbers are:
> Pemko  303, 316 or 297 with the S (for silicone) after the finish letters.
> Columbia  334 or 320 with the S after the finish letters.
> You can order from a quality hardware store but probably not from
> a big box store.
> 
> I have used the Columbia product for years on existing installations with
> great success...Seals nicely and does not stick to paint.  It will also soften
> the impact of the door  slamming that concerned you.
> 
> For the bottom of the door we usually use a door shoe.  It fits like a sleeve
> on the bottom of the door and has a vinyl seal that brushes on the threshold
> to create the seal.  You may have to cut the door bottom to allow the
> 1/2" necessary for the door shoe to fit.  If you do this be sure to seal the
> bottom of the door before you reinstall to protect against moisture.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> Richard The Door Guy
> thedoorguy.com



I actually ended up using exactly what you recommended about a week ago....just the vinyl bulb instead of silicone.  Sure enough, the paint on the front door is peeling off.  Not a big deal since the door itself needs to be replaced as well as the jam.  This is just a temporary solution.

Thanks!


----------



## TheDoorGuy

Thanks for the update...Glad it worked out.
When you replace door and jamb just make sure
it has the kerf style weatherstripping....It's really
great stuff!  Comes standard on most all of the prehung
units these days.

When buying new door unit be sure to check out fiberglass doors..
I am an old wood guy but you cannot beat these fiberglass doors for
holding up.

Check out my article on why choose a fiberglass door .

TheDoorGuy


----------

